# Vhar Wechsle auf andere Gilde



## Rinaldo (5. April 2006)

Hi habe meine Gilde gewechselt aber in der Datenbank ist immer noch die alte Gilde hinterlegt, wie kann ich dies ändern
mfg
und Danke im Voraus
Rinaldo


----------



## Wauzy (5. April 2006)

Hi, 

unter einstellungen --> mein Profil, kannste deine persönlichen Daten ändern.

Gruß Wauzy


----------



## B3N (5. April 2006)

Meinst du jetzt die Anzeige von BLASC oder die hier im Forum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Anzeige im Forum musst du wie Wauzy bereits sagte, manuell ändern. Die  Daten von BLASC werden automatisch abgeglichen sobald du die Daten an den Server überträgst.


----------



## Rinaldo (5. April 2006)

Meine die anzeigen in Blasc sagt immer kein abgleich nötig. Die profile wurden nicht abgeglichen, da sie nicht geändert wurden...
Trotzdem keien änderung
Gruß rinaldo


----------



## Crowley (5. April 2006)

Das klingt fast so, als wäre der BLASCProfiler nicht aktiv. Kannst du mal bitte in deinen AddOn-Einstellungen nachschauen, ob da ein Häkchen dran ist?


----------



## B3N (5. April 2006)

Den Fehler welchen du bschrieben hast, tritt eigentlich nur auf, wenn es seit dem letzen Upload und dem aktuellen keine Änderung gegeben hat. Wie Crowley bereits schrieb, schau bitte mal ob der BLASCProfiler auch wirklich aktiv ist.


----------



## Rinaldo (6. April 2006)

thx für Hilfe, habe den Profiler in einfalsches Verzeichnis kopiert, war mein Fehler. Je´tzt wieder alles ok.Danke für Eure Hilfe :-)
mfg Rinaldo


----------

